# 25 degrees in room - what to dress baby in?



## Babyoh

Sorry - I know this has been asked many times...I saw a while back that someone posted a chart that showed what babies should be dressed in, in what temperature...it's currently 25 degrees in my LO's room...any advice on what to dress her in?


----------



## Scampie

Well at night i put just a vest on LO incase it gets cool (Often we have the windows open). In the day time he sits about in just a nappy, and often with his nappy off. The longest he has sat in ages quietly was today with his nappy off. I think the heat is part of the reason he is so miserable at the minute.


----------



## Babyoh

Thanks...yeah, it's mainly nights I'm worried about as she's in a different room to us...during the day at least I'm with her all the time to monitor her...obviously I'm checking her regularly through the night but just wanted to know what would be best to dress her in...


----------



## AP

https://www.gro.co.uk/images/BH_FB_What-to-wear-chart.png

taken from https://www.gro.co.uk/vmchk/Grobag-baby-sleep-bags/View-all-products.html

I use this as a guide


----------



## sun

Our LO's room is 24-25 degrees at night and we dress him in a onesie (vest??) and a bamboo sleep sack. This works for him!
Most guidelines are good as a general guide - but some babies sleep "warmer" than others... my friends baby sleeps in only a nappy in 24-25 degree heat and even then he is sweaty. He is like a mini-furnace! So I would go with the guide then modify it if your LO needs a bit more layering or a bit less.
xx


----------



## jess_smurf

i would have a sheet next to baby as can get a bit nippy at night when they wake


----------



## Scampie

You could always just experiment starting off with very little and work up. You hear about links between overheating and SIDS (Not trying to scare) So perhaps start off with little clothing and if they dont seem to settle you kinow they need a little something more. I only mentioned the over heating as a baby will wake if they are too cold and thats about the worst that will happen, where as starting experimenting by over dressing them is really not a good idea.


----------



## pinklizz

We are putting Samuel in a vest and then will see how cool it is when we go to bed but I can imagine we will not put anything else on him. He does like to be cool though (January baby )


----------



## Babyoh

Thanks everyone - we've just got her in a nappy at the moment as she still feels quite warm. Also doesn't seem as interested in food - but other than that , still content...is this normal? Don't get me wrong, she's feeding but not as much as normal....


----------



## mrsraggle

Babyoh said:


> Thanks everyone - we've just got her in a nappy at the moment as she still feels quite warm. Also doesn't seem as interested in food - but other than that , still content...is this normal? Don't get me wrong, she's feeding but not as much as normal....

Yeah that's normal. Ellie had a slow weight gain whilst it was very warm the last few weeks and the HV just said it was down to the weather so she's a bit off her food.


----------



## Babyoh

Thanks mrsraggle - put my mind at ease!! Don't think my little girl likes the heat - keeps going blotchy and, although she's always been pretty hard to settle, doesn't seem as keen on her food. Bless!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Maddie is not a happy girl in the heat :nope: and is a very hot baby, she is going to bed in just her nappy, Evie is going to bed in a vest (shes not as 'well covered' as Maddie, she is a little skinny bean and Maddie is a chunky monkey :blush:). xx


----------



## HayleyJA

Hi All,

We're the same. GroEgg is currently saying 27.6 degrees... :wacko:
We've put April down in a short sleeved vest tonight with a fan on in her room. Over the last few nights we've just popped a cellular blanket over her legs when we've gone up to bed at 10/11ish and she's slept through.
Lets hope the same continues tonight...!


----------



## Seity

Hehehe - I think 25 degrees is rather cool. It was 36 degrees for us yesterday. That's when we stay in:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4776800459_a21ff93894_m.jpg


----------



## ladyandbump

My lo has been really aggitated all day and the room temp is 24 degrees so at the moment she's asleep in a vest, if it's cool when I go to bed I might pop a thin blanket over her or pop her in a sleeping bag when she wakes for a feed. Although the recommendation is a 1 tog sleeping bag would be ok, I took her out of it earlier as she was so hot (checked the advised tummy and back of neck).
x


----------



## sun

Seity said:


> Hehehe - I think 25 degrees is rather cool. It was 36 degrees for us yesterday. That's when we stay in:
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4776800459_a21ff93894_m.jpg

Haha - same here! It's been in the low 40s all week with the humidity!!! OMG so hot! (but secretly I love the heat - hee hee)

Edit: I see you are in NY - so you must have had that heat all week too!


----------



## Seity

sun said:


> Haha - same here! It's been in the low 40s all week with the humidity!!! OMG so hot! (but secretly I love the heat - hee hee)
> 
> Edit: I see you are in NY - so you must have had that heat all week too!

Yep, hot and humid all week. No AC either, so it gets pretty sticky. I love the heat, just not with all the humidity.


----------



## jk28

I'm struggling with this too, during the day it's now around 38 degs, so living indoors mostly with fans!! At night it's anywhere between 25 & 27 degs, so Oliver's either in a sleeveless vest or just a nappy as he gets quite sweaty. Also have a fan on near him. It really worries me how hot it is for him, (I'm a bit of a worrier)!!

Jayne


----------



## Natasha2605

My Lo's been sleeping either in just a vest and nappy or just her nappy, as it's so hot xx


----------



## mommy43

i have been dressing lo in vest n using a muslin to cover her she likes to have something to hold n usually ends up half on i found she was unsettled without anything covering her


----------



## Buffy71

I've got H in a 0.5 tog grobag and her nappy - have done so for the past few hot nights and that seems to work.


----------



## FunkyClaire

It's 29 degrees in the nursery right now! And the temp in there never drops in the night, in fact I'd be surprised if it doesn't hit 30 at some point.
Don't have a 0.5 tog so she's in a nappy and a 1.5 tog and I'm feeling stressed about it! But she won't sleep without something on her, she's a bit like me in that respect... so I can't strip her any further.


----------



## loulou10

Lottie-may is in a nappy n short sleeved vest its 29 in hear aswell ive got the fan on a cooler thing and the balcony doors wide open this is where we have been sleeping since the hot weather started her in her moses basket n me on sofa she wont keep any sort of blanket on her moans n kicks til its off her its better for our LOS to be slightly cooler then too hot.x


----------



## blahblahblah

It's 25 degrees in Dylan's room, and he's gone to bed in a vest and 1 tog sleeping bag.

It will get cooler here later in the night though. If his room was any hotter he'd just be in the sleeping bag - if he isn't in this he tends to have a bad night.


----------



## tannembaum

My LO likes to be warm to sleep, we were putting her in just a vest and a blanket but she didn't sleep well so we now put a baby grow on her too.....is this too much?? She doesn't seem bothered by it?!


----------



## loulou10

tannembaum said:


> My LO likes to be warm to sleep, we were putting her in just a vest and a blanket but she didn't sleep well so we now put a baby grow on her too.....is this too much?? She doesn't seem bothered by it?!

just keep an eye on her hun make sur shes not sweating depends how hot the room is aswell check the graph that someone posted at the begining of the thread this should help you hope this helps.xx


----------



## tannembaum

She always has a sewaty head but when I feel her chest/tummy it doesn't feel too hot.


----------



## tannembaum

Just rechecked temp in our room and its 25 also so I've just gone and unrapped her from the blanket just incase, she felt okay though.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby's room is 27 degrees, she's wearing a nappy and an 0.5 tog sleeping bag, and the window in open.


----------



## muddles

It was 28 in our room last night with a fan blowing (not towards baby tho) and we can't have windows open as we are ground floor. My LO wont sleep in just a nappy so he wears a very, very thin t-shirt and his nappy if it is 24+, if it's 22-24 he wears the same but with a flat sheet (he nearly always kicks this off, no matter how tightly it is tucked in at the sides, then sleeps happily once he has pushed it to the bottom of his moses basket) and if it is less than 22 then he will have a babygrow plus a flat sheet and if it's really cool then a blanket on top of that.


----------



## bubblychick

lo wears just a sleepsuit and nappy with a sheet over her :) the room is about 24-25 of a night


----------



## R8ch

It's 23 - 24C in the nursery overnight. H sleeps in just a nappy and short-sleeved vest. She is cool, not cold to the touch but doesn't wake. I prefer to keep them a bit cool, rather than too hot. She would wake if its not warm enough
Rx


----------



## pinkone

i have little one in a grobag sleeping bag and nappy at mo its 0.5tog i got off ebay i put it up according to the weather.


----------



## BabyJayne

I checked this with my HV the other day. It depends on the age of the baby I think, but she advised me to stick with a vest and sleepsuit and a light blanket. She said that while we may feel hot, newborns don't have enough fat on them to keep them warm, and they don't generate any heat during the night as they don't move around in their sleep. They also lose heat quickly.

I've kept Madeline in a vest and sleepsuit, and had one layer of a celular blanket on her. She seems fine in this but I do check during the night to make sure she is not too hot. She usually kicks about if she is too hot, and then I remove the blanket.


----------



## welshwarriors

Joe is just wearing a vest and got a blanket on him (if he didn't wiggle it off yet) lol


----------



## Petite

I have Abbey in a sleepsuit and nappy. Her room is 25C x


----------



## Babyoh

Thanks everyone - lots of great advice!! Have now invested in a 0.5 tog - sure it'll be a lifesaver as when I do put a think blanket on my little girl she inevitably kicks it off and then I spend the whole night checking to make sure she hasn't pulled it over her head....


----------



## pinkone

its 31/32 degrees in my LOs room most nights sleeping bbags are a god send cos they dont need a blanket.


----------

